# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Longest time unemployed?

## Lunaire

What is the longest time that you have ever been unemployed for?  :Gaming:

----------


## Ironman

23 months

Specifically - August 1, 2002 to June 27, 2004

----------


## PinkButterfly

16 years now  ::(: ..

----------


## Sk1n1m1n

October 2011 -november 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

